# New Pigeon Owner



## Haeyew (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello, I have recently gotten a male Fan Tail Pigeon. He is under a year, though i'm not sure his exact age. I've had him for a few weeks now, and he is a pet that lives inside. I have been told some male Pigeons can become aggressive, and he has, but only of his cage. Which I understand and respect. I do not wish to "challenge" or upset him, as I wish for him to bond to me. He is getting less shy, and even knows when I put my hand flat out in front him him, that I want him to hop on, and he does. Though some times when he is "fresh" out of his cage he flies around a bit before he allows me to catch him. Which is alright, I have all the time and patience for such a beautiful creature. If he does not bond to me, I plan on getting him a hen to bond with, because I do not wish for him to be "alone" like that. He allows me to pet him and I can walk around with him on my hand. He's yet to be aggressive or territorial over anything, but his cage, which like I said is alright considering we are not "bonded" yet; if he even does bond to me. Though he does make a low pitched call, and does a dance sometimes when perched on my TV or even in my lap. I was told by a breeder that is him saying, " Stay off here, this is mine." He also makes that noises if i put my hand in his cage too close to him ( he will let me clean out the cgae, and change the food water etc. it's just when I actually go to touch him, and he never did that before.) Other than that, he hasn't made any other noises. He eats out of my hand, and I spend as much time as I can with him. I was wondering if I could get any tips/advice on pigeon behavior, and how I could further deepen his and my relationship. I know it takes time, but if there are different approaches/tricks, then I am willing to try them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Treats like unsalted peanut chips can get him closer to you , but it's only for the treat, not because he likes you or to be held, pigeons don't usually do. They are what they are and do not act like other type of birds that are pets from the pet store. Hook bills can actually become your buddy, pigeons are different, a lone pigeon would want to find a mate and that becomes a human in their life. I see that as frustration on the birds part, so it is wise to get a hen and see if he really is a he, so far it does sound like it if he is cooing, but really it's hard to know 100% unless he/she lays eggs. Cleaning up after pigeons in the house can get tiresome so outdoor aviaries can provide time out infresh air and sunshine, while keeping down the dander and droppings, which are allot, make sure you have good ventilation because both those can cause allergies and it's not healthy to breath it in.


----------



## Haeyew (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you! And, yes he even growls. Lol, and no need to worry about mess. I use material at the bottom of his cage that I have a lot of. I replace and wash them every day. I do plan on building him a run so he can spend some time outside during the summer. I also ordered a custom flight suit/diaper for in the house. He's flown to me a few times just to sit and poo. He's also fell asleep on my shoulder while I read a book and on my arm while I was on my laptop. I most likely will get a hen for him later on, though I do not wish to breed pigeons yet due to me not having the means to breed yet. I don't really expect him to come to me to be held. Though I do wish for him and I to bond and have some trust between us. I've seen quite a few pigeons bond to people on Instagram, but most are hens.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Haeyew said:


> Thank you! And, yes he even growls. Lol, and no need to worry about mess. I use material at the bottom of his cage that I have a lot of. I replace and wash them every day. I do plan on building him a run so he can spend some time outside during the summer. I also ordered a custom flight suit/diaper for in the house. He's flown to me a few times just to sit and poo. He's also fell asleep on my shoulder while I read a book and on my arm while I was on my laptop. I most likely will get a hen for him later on, though I do not wish to breed pigeons yet due to me not having the means to breed yet. I don't really expect him to come to me to be held. Though I do wish for him and I to bond and have some trust between us. I've seen quite a few pigeons bond to people on Instagram, but most are hens.


The "bonding" is because they usually have no other choice,( young hand-Feds are dependent also). their drive to mate and procreate is strong so humans can become a "stand-in" so to speak. In the long run that is not ideal for the bird and a bit creepy( just my opinion. ). And of course getting a hen will take the what you call bonding off of you. Pigeon couples do like to sit together and preen each other, they mate and take turns on the nest and feeding. The cock drives the hen to the nest if she is slow to get busy on the family, the cock brings sticks to her to add to the nest, he guards the nest box . So there is allot of inteaction there you would have to do for the 15 years or so that your single pigeon lives. As far as breeding goes you don't have too, use fake eggs for "birth" (hatch) control. That simple.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree that he would be lots happier with a mate. They live in flocks, and any bird is happier with another bird to bond with. Lonely for them without that. You can't be with him 24/7 like another pigeon would be. Just natural to want your own mate. You can still enjoy them as they were meant to be.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I have hens that have been hatched and raised by others in regular flocks and my hens get the best of both worlds, they go into the flock in the coop when I want them to get some sun and if I cannot spend time while Im at work, but I have to say, that said, they prefer to be in house with me. If they see me in the kitchen from the coop or on deck or laundry room, they come running out onto the flight deck to try to get to me. I mean I have 30 hens in front loft, ONLY the tame 3 will come and do that EVERY time, so then I know they want in with me. They also let me know when they want back out to the loft by walking me to the back door or flying to the back door. I've had them in a good month before they ask to be let back out, and sometimes a few days. I give them what they want. Now that said, I have two males in that front loft with, and they still choose to be with me in house hanging out. I am not their mate, they know they are pigeons, they were raised with birds not as hand tames, and 2 of the 3 were rescues from other breeders. Im saying all of this because, they make great pets, can bond to humans secondarily to bonding with their own species. So not necessary to get them a mate at all. They can also be quite independent and will "survive" without you for a few hours when ur work for a day. One of my hens in with her mate in house as I am trying to breed them and she STILL seeks me out for visits as well as being with her mate. Another guy on here has his own hen, and a webcam and he can see her relax and eat and sun herself and be quite comfortable and happy until he gets home. Enjoy your bird and dont worry about mates if u dont want to look after more than one.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pigeons will pair/keep the same mate for their life and it is a huge part of their life, if not everything. A Mature pigeon that has a partner would be distressed if seperated to bring in the house to "play?" With. Hand fed birds that do not have a mate or too young can be friendly for a time. But they mature and move on. Been there done that. Treats are a way to attract them to come closer or look for the keeper. It's all about the food/treat.


----------



## Haeyew (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you for all of the great advice! I have a dog kennel I took the bottom out of and keep outside for him to enjoy some sun, and forage every permit-able day. Other times he is inside hanging out with me or resting in his cage. I've trained him to fly to me to a call, and he does. It's pretty cool and has helped us bond a lot through the training process. He allows me to pet him and tends to stick closer to me, when he is out of his cage now. I defiantly enjoy his company, and can not wait for his diaper/flight suit to come in so I won't have so many droppings to clean up around my home. I will defiantly acquire a mate for him in the future, when I have more space and better means to care for two birds. Some day I want my own loft and to show fancy breeds, but not anytime soon. I really do enjoy hearing your guises opinions and experiences, and appreciate the time you take to share. Thank you all so much.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear how you and the pigeon are bonding.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Haeyew said:


> Thank you for all of the great advice! I have a dog kennel I took the bottom out of and keep outside for him to enjoy some sun, and forage every permit-able day. Other times he is inside hanging out with me or resting in his cage. I've trained him to fly to me to a call, and he does. It's pretty cool and has helped us bond a lot through the training process. He allows me to pet him and tends to stick closer to me, when he is out of his cage now. I defiantly enjoy his company, and can not wait for his diaper/flight suit to come in so I won't have so many droppings to clean up around my home. I will defiantly acquire a mate for him in the future, when I have more space and better means to care for two birds. Some day I want my own loft and to show fancy breeds, but not anytime soon. I really do enjoy hearing your guises opinions and experiences, and appreciate the time you take to share. Thank you all so much.


That is great your doing training before you get him or her a mate, this goes quicker with a lone bird. Post pictures if you can he or she sounds like a nice pigeon.


----------

